# Modern Combat 3 for mali 400?



## X-dude (Aug 31, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone could patch the 1.1.1 update of mc3 for the mali because I know the normal games not supported but with a patch it should work since our phones should have enough power to handle it.


----------

